# Mercedes Wheels



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

My local grease monkey tells me that the 5x120 offset on the wheels matches a lot of Mercedes wheels. While I don't like the idea of mixing the arrowhead and the three pointed star, I have a hook up at a local shop with some 17" Merc wheels with Blizzacs already mounted. 

Anyone tried this?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mercedes bolt pattern is 5X112, BMW 3 series is the same bolt pattern and offset as the GTO. I've heard of people using these wheels for winter tires.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I think he's got a ton of 3 series wheels too, so that's an option as well. Thanks.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of the M3 wheels? Also, what width are they?


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

All BMW's use 5x120


----------

